# Need help with tshirt business name?



## lrosen (Jan 10, 2013)

I am starting a t-shirt business with my 13-year-old daughter and her really cute artwork. We are trying to come up with a cool name. She so far has a ballerina, soccer player, volleyball girl and more to come. So something fun and memorable.

So far I've come up with:
Game on, Girlz
Girls Inspire Attire

Help! Ideas??


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Its nice to hear of the combined effort, game on if thats works for the boss..(we know who that is)..good deal and hope all works out..come back and visit..


----------

